# Malayalam Cinema Forum > Literature >  കേരളം വീണ്ടും മാവേലി നാട് ആയി..

## MTV

വറ്റി വരണ്ടു പോയ ഐസ് ക്രീം കപ്പില്*, കൊതിയന്*മാരായ പിള്ളേര്* നാവിട്ടു നുണയുന്നതുപോലെ, കേരളീയര്* നിരന്തരമായി മാവേലി നാടിന്റെ ഗതകാല സ്മരണകള്* അയവിറക്കുന്നത് കേട്ട് കേട്ട്, കാതുകള്* തഴമ്പിച്ചു , ദൈവവും "അപ്പനും പിന്നെ സുഭദ്രയും" അടങ്ങിയ മോഡ് പാനെലില്* സോറി, ട്രസ്റ്റില്* ഒരു ദിവസം കൂലങ്കഷമായി ചര്*ച്ചചെയ്തുറപ്പിച്ചു  അങ്ങ് തീരുമാനിച്ചു..  കേരളത്തിനെ വീണ്ടും മാവേലി നാട് ആക്കുക തന്നെ!!! കള്ളവും ചതിയും ലെഫ്റ്റ് ദി ഗ്രൂപ്പ്!! കള്ളപ്പറയും ചെറുനാഴിയും റിമൂവ്ഡ്*  ബൈ അഡ്മിന്*!! ഓര്*ഡര്* നിമിഷാര്ദ്ധങ്ങള്*ക്കകം അച്ചടിച്ച്* സ്വര്*ഗ്ഗത്തില്* നിന്നും കമ്പിയില്ലാകമ്പി വഴി കേരളത്തിലെത്തി.. മുന്കാലപ്രബല്യത്തോടെ നടപ്പിലായി..

കാര്യം  ഓര്*ഡര്* ദൈവം തമ്പ്രാന്റെത് ആണെങ്കിലും എല്ലാത്തിനും അതിന്റേതായ ചില ചട്ടവട്ടങ്ങള്* ഇല്ലേ... അതിന്*പടി ഓര്*ഡര്* ആദ്യം എത്തിയത്, ഇപ്പോള്* മാവെലിനാടും തൊട്ടുമുമ്പേ കോമാളിനാടും ആയിരുന്ന കേരളത്തിന്റെ മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി സാക്ഷാല്* തൊമ്മന്* ചൂണ്ടിയുടെ കയ്യില്*... ജനസമ്പര്*ക്ക പരിപാടിയില്* നിന്നും കിട്ടിയ അരപ്പട്ടിണിക്കാരന്റെ നിവേദനം പോലെ, ടിയാന്* ഓര്*ഡര്* കിട്ടിയപാതി, കിട്ടാത്തപാതി തൊട്ടു മുന്നില്* കിടന്നിരുന്ന റീസൈക്കിള്* ബിന്നിലോട്ടു തട്ടി... ഓര്*ഡര്* താഴെ എത്തി.. എത്തിയില്ല.. അതാ വരുന്നു ദൈവത്തിന്റെ ഇടിവെട്ടിയ പോലുള്ള പഞ്ച് ഡയലോഗ്!! 

ഡാ തൊമ്മാ!!!
മുഴങ്ങുന്ന ശബ്ദം കേട്ട് സീ പീ ജോര്*ജ് വീണ്ടും മുന്നണിയിലേക്ക് തിരിച്ചു വന്നോ എന്ന ആശങ്കയോടെ മുഖ്യന്* ഞെട്ടിത്തിരിഞ്ഞു... ആരെയും കണ്ടില്ല,

ദാ... ഇങ്ങട് നോക്ക്, മേലേക്ക്... 

തൊമ്മന്* മേലേക്ക് നോക്കിയപ്പോള്* കണ്ടു.. ഒരു വെള്ളിവെളിച്ചം... ശരീരത്തില്* കൂടി കറന്റ് പ്രവഹിച്ച പോലെ, പഞ്ചാബിഹൌസില്* വെള്ളമടിച്ചു കിറുങ്ങിയ ഹരിശ്രീ ആഷിക്കിനെ, സോറി അശോകനെ പോലെ തൊമ്മന്* നില്*ക്കുമ്പോള്*,

 ദൈവം തുടര്*ന്നു.. ഞാന്* തന്ന ഓര്*ഡര്* കുപ്പയിലേക്ക് വലിച്ചെറിയാന്* ഞാന്* നിനക്ക്* വോട്ട് ചെയ്തു ഇങ്ങോട്ടയച്ച മണ്ടന്മാരായ വോട്ടര്*മാര്* അല്ല, നിന്നെ ഈ ഭൂലോകത്തേക്ക് അയച്ച ദൈവം ആണ് ദൈവം!! ഇന്ന് മുതല്* കേരളം പഴയ മാവേലി നാട് പോലെ സുന്ദരമായിരിക്കും... കള്ളവുമില്ല ചതിയുമില്ല.. അതിനുള്ള എന്റെ ഉത്തരവ് ആണ് നീ ചവറു പോലെ, കുപ്പത്തൊട്ടിയിലേക്ക് തട്ടിയത്... നിന്നെ കൊണ്ട് ഒരു മാവേലി ആവാന്* പറ്റുമെങ്കില്* നീ തന്നെ ഭരിച്ചോ.. ഇല്ലെങ്കില്* വേറെ ആണ്* പിള്ളേര്* വന്നു ഈ കസേരയില്* ഇരിക്കും... ഇത്രയും പറഞ്ഞു ആ വെള്ളിവെളിച്ചം അപ്രത്യക്ഷമായി...

ദൈവം മറഞ്ഞിട്ടും മരവിപ്പില്* നിന്നും മാറാതെ, തൊമ്മന്* ഉരുവിട്ടു... ഞാന്* കണ്ടു... ഞാന്* മാത്രമേ കണ്ടുള്ളൂ... ഞാന്* കണ്ടു... ഞാന്* മാത്രമേ കണ്ടുള്ളൂ... ഇതങ്ങനെ തുടര്*ന്ന് കൊണ്ടേയിരുന്നു... ഞാന്* കണ്ടു ഞാന്* മാത്രമേ കണ്ടുള്ളൂ... അവസാനം ഗതികെട്ട് ഉണ്ടായിരുന്ന പത്തു മുപ്പത് പ്രൈവറ്റ് സെക്രട്ടറിമാര്* ഒന്ന് ചേര്*ന്ന് കയ്യോടെ പൊക്കിയെടുത്തു ഊളമ്പാറയില്* കിഴി വെക്കാന്* കൊണ്ട് പോയി... അതോടെ കേരളം നാഥനില്ലാകളരിയായി... സ്വാഹ... 

മുഖ്യന് സുഖമില്ലാതായതോടെ, പുതിയൊരു മുഖ്യനെ കണ്ടെത്താനുള്ള ശ്രമം തുടങ്ങി..... ആദ്യം നിര്ദേശിക്കപ്പെട്ടത്* 'വാസലിന്* ലീഗിലെ' സൈതാലികുട്ടിയുടെ പേരാണ്... പക്ഷെ അത്ഭുതമെന്നു പറയട്ടെ, സൈതാലികുട്ടി ഒഴിഞ്ഞു മാറുകയും തനിക്കു പകരം 'കേരള കോക്കസ്' പാര്*ട്ടിയിലെ നാണിയെ നിര്*ദേശിച്ചു... മുന്*പ് കെട്ടാതെ ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചതിന്റെ പാപബോധം നീറ്റുന്നതുകാരണം,  പാപപരിഹാരം കാണുന്നതിനു വേണ്ടി ഐസ്ക്രീം  നജീനയുമായി ഉള്ള നിക്കാഹ്, അതിനു ശേഷം ഉള്ള നിലവിളക്ക് ചുറ്റും കൊളുത്തി വെച്ചുകൊണ്ടുള്ള ഗ്രാന്*ഡ്* ഹണിമൂണ്* ആഘോഷം തുടങ്ങിയ പദ്ധതികള്* ഉള്ളത് കാരണമാണത്രേ സൈതാലികുട്ടി മുഖ്യമന്ത്രി സ്ഥാനം വേണ്ടെന്നു പറഞ്ഞത്... 

അടുത്തതായി മുഖ്യമന്ത്രിയാക്കാന്* വേണ്ടി കേരള കോക്കസ് നാണിയെ തേടി അദ്ധേഹത്തിന്റെ വീട്ടിലെത്തിയവര്*ക്ക് അദ്ധേഹത്തെ കാണാന്* കഴിഞ്ഞില്ല, അതിരാവിലെ രണ്ടു ലോറി നിറയെ ചാക്കുകെട്ടുകളും എടുത്തു എങ്ങോട്ടോ പുറപ്പെട്ടന്നും തിരച്ചു വരാന്* രണ്ടു മൂന്നു വര്*ഷമെടുക്കുമെന്നും അദ്ദേഹം പറഞ്ഞെന്നും മറ്റൊന്നും അറിയില്ലെന്നും വീട്ടുകാര്* അറിയിച്ചു... അന്വേഷണത്തില്* അദ്ദേഹവും മാനസാന്തരപ്പെട്ടു ഹല്ലെലുയാ.. ഹല്ലെലുയാ പാടി, ബാര്*, കാര്*, തുടങ്ങിയ 'ര്*' അവസാനം വരുന്ന എല്ലാ വിഭാഗങ്ങളുടെയും കയ്യില്* നിന്നും വാങ്ങിയ കാശ് പലിശ സഹിതം തിരിച്ചു കൊടുക്കാന്* വേണ്ടിയാണ് അദ്ദേഹം ലോറികള്* നിറയെ പണവുമായി പോയതെന്നും മനസിലായി... 

അപ്പോള്* അതും തഥൈവ... തല്*ക്കാലത്തേക്ക് അര്*ഹനായ ഒരാളെ കണ്ടെത്തുന്നത് വരെ മരേഷ് തെന്നിച്ചല മുഖ്യന്* ആവട്ടെ എന്ന് ഒന്നടങ്കം കയ്യടിച്ചു തീരുമാനം പാസാക്കി.... കേരളം മാവേലി നാട് ആയതിനാല്*, ഓരോരുത്തരും അവരവരുടെ മുന്*കാല അഴിമതികള്*ക്കും തെറ്റുകള്*ക്കും പ്രായശ്ചിത്തം ചെയ്യാന്* തുടങ്ങി... മന്ത്രിമാരില്* പലരും സരിതക്ക് രാഘി കെട്ടി.. തങ്ങളുടെ സാങ്കല്പിക സഹോദരി ആക്കി... എന്നിട്ട് ഒന്നിച്ചു വട്ടം കൂടി ഇന്ത്യ എന്റെ മാത്രുരാജ്യമാണ്, എല്ലാ ഇന്ത്യക്കാരും എന്റെ സഹോദരീ സഹോദരന്മാര്* ആണ്.. എന്ന് പ്രതിഞ്ഞ എടുത്തു.... മറുപക്ഷത്ത്, പിണങ്ങാറായി അജയന്* തങ്ങള്* നേരത്തെ കാലപുരിക്കയച്ചവരുടെ മക്കള്*ക്കായി അനാഥമന്ദിരം തുറന്നു... ഒന്നും രണ്ടും പോരാഞ്ഞു പത്തു മുപ്പതെണ്ണം എങ്കിലും തുടങ്ങേണ്ടി വന്നു... സച്ചുമ്മാമന്*, ആകട്ടെ, പെണ് വാണിഭകേസുകള്* അല്ലാതെ, മറ്റൊന്നിനും പിറകെ പോവാണോ ചെയ്യാനോ തനികരിയില്ലെന്ന തിരിച്ചറിവ് മൂലം രാഷ്ട്രീയം ഉപേക്ഷിച്ചു... ബോസ് തെറ്റമ്മലും മകനും ചേര്*ന്ന് മറ്റേ പെണ്ണിന് ഒരു ജീവിതം കൊടുത്തു... കാവിക്കാര്* ഇനി കേരളത്തില്* തങ്ങള്*ക്കു രക്ഷയില്ലെന്നു ബോധ്യമായപ്പോള്* കേരളത്തില്* നിന്നും പുറത്തേക്കു രക്ഷപെട്ടു.. ഗുജറാത്ത്, മധ്യപ്രദേശ് എന്നിവിടങ്ങളില്* അഭയം പ്രാപിച്ചു.. 



ഇതൊക്കെ ഫോറം കേരളത്തിന്* പുറത്തു സംഭവിച്ച കാര്യങ്ങള്*... അപ്പോള്* ഫോറം കേരളത്തില്* എന്തൊക്കെ സംഭവിച്ചു കാണും??? അത് പിറകെ........................................ ( തുടരും..................)


*ആരെയും വേദനിപ്പിക്കാന്* ഉദ്യെശമില്ല... വെറുമൊരു തമാശ ആയിട്ടാണ് എഴുതിയത്.. ആര്*ക്കെങ്കിലും പരാതിയുണ്ടെങ്കില്* ത്രെഡ് ഡിലീറ്റ് ചെയ്യാം.. 
*

----------


## maryland

wow...
 :Band:

----------

